# Kontakte und Kalender synchronisieren



## WhiteIntel (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
ich verwende ISPConfig 3 und Roundcube 1.0 als Mail-Frontend. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Kontakte und Kalender mit Android geräten und Outlook zu synchronisieren?

LG
White


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2014)

Kalender Sharing macht man ja meist über Caldav. soweit ich weiß gibt es auch für Roundcube ein Kalender Plugin das Caldav kann. Einfach mal nach Caldav und roundcube suchen. Falls das roundcube plugin selbst kein Caldav extern bereitstellt, könntest Du auch roundcube und Dein Handy an eine Software die caldav bereitstellt anbinden, z.B. owncloud.

Für Kontakte ist es im Prinzip das gleiche, nennt sich aber carddav.


----------



## ramsys (19. Sep. 2014)

https://myroundcube.com/myroundcube-plugins/calendar-plugin
https://thomas-leister.de/allgemein/carddav-caldav-mit-baikal-auf-dem-eigenen-server-php-mysql/


----------



## mbsouth (26. Sep. 2014)

Roundcube spielt als Webmailer alle Trümpf aus, leider fehlt es an Groupware-Funktionalität! Nach mehreren Versuchen mit verschiedenen RC Carddav-PlugIns hat sich rcmcarddav [1] in Kombination mit Baikal-Server [2] als gutes Team bewährt. iOS und OSX (Calendar, Contacts, Reminders) funktionieren klaglos. Das oben erwähnte RC Calender-PlugIn hat sich nicht bewährt (langsam, hängt...).
Zur Synchronisation mit Mozilla Thunderbird (CardDav und CalDav) lässen sich (versionsabhängig) Mozilla Lightning und die Frontends von Sogo [3] nutzen.  Android kommuniziert mittels DavDroid [4] oder CardDav-Sync [5] auch *free*.

Eine Alternative wäre eventuell Kolab Groupware [6], oder Horde Groupware [7]. 

Wenn du aber auch Clients aus Redmond bedienen möchtest (kostenlos), dann kommst du um Sogo [8] nicht herum. Hast du die kleine Installationshürde hinter dich gebracht, ein echter Hammer an Funktionalität!

Das wäre meine persönliche Antwort auf diese Frage. Dass dies nicht für jeden von Euch zutrifft, liegt in der Natur der Sache.

[1] https://github.com/blind-coder/rcmcarddav
[2] https://github.com/jeromeschneider/Baikal
[3] http://www.sogo.nu/downloads/frontends.html
[4] http://davdroid.bitfire.at/what-is-davdroid
[5] http://dmfs.org/carddav/?home
[6] http://kolab.org/
[7] http://www.horde.org/
[8] http://www.sogo.nu/


----------



## nowayback (26. Sep. 2014)

nur für kontakte und kalender ist sogo sicher überdimensioniert.


----------



## HeinrichMueller (15. Okt. 2014)

Hallo, ja es gibt eine Möglichkeit.
Ich benutze den EVO Collaborator. Dieser ermöglicht die Synchronisation zwischen Android Geräten - Kalender und Kontaktdaten können mit Outlook synchronisiert werden.

Check doch einfach mal folgenden Link für zusätzliche Informationen:
http://synchronisiere.blogspot.de/

LG


----------

